# Best car product ever!!!



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Final decided enough was enough with dreeded swirls, been having a problem with them 1. due to the amount i clean the car and 2. no matter what i do ie 2 bucket method, grit catcher, micro fiber towel, chamois, wash mit. I always ended up with some 

After many hours looking on websites such as detailingworld.com i decided to buy a leaf blower :lol: :lol:

All i can i say it works an absoulte dream, would strongly recommend to all that are tweak mad like me to go out and purchase :idea:



















Clears each panel in no time at all plus excellent at getting the water out the annoying parts ie under wing mirrors, boot lid, wiper blades/arms and grills plus saving the swirls from the shammy.

Once the car is fully dry i quickly go over with a speed detailer saves so much time 

Took about 5 mins to dry the car fully 8)

Next to purchase is a snow foam so there is even less contact with the paint as will only have to let the mitt glide over the foam then rise off with power hose and dry with the Flymo Twister 

Only catch is you look like a prat using a rather large leaf blower on your car, got some very strange looks :shock: :shock:

bought it for £39.95 if anyone was wondering and it was one of the smallest ones i could find.

Forgot to mention actually works pretty well picking up and shredding leaves :lol: :lol:

link to photos of my car Ford Racing Puma

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137501


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

...i guess you don't want to be picking up dust and leaves which will cling to the tube them blowing it all over your car?!


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

The top picture is with the blower attachment and the lower picture with the collector and sucker attchment so seprate parts :thumb:

Used it agin this afternoon works so well, strongly recommend to all


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

From where did you purchase it please?

I might get this and flog my Silverline


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

i bought it from a local hardware shop in Malvern called Handy Man House (Catchy lol)

Few websites just found on Google, look a bit cheaper but didnt check postage cost, also there is a 2500w version which is a little more expensive, however the 2000w is more than adequate at doing the job.

http://www.godfrey-diy.co.uk/show-product.html?sc=44031620&ref=fr#

http://www.internetgardener.co.uk/P...-Twister-2000-Electric-Garden-Blower-Vac.aspx

http://www.greenfingers.com/superstore/product.asp?dept_id=200435&pf_id=DD3365D&co=fr

Hope this helps

David


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

haha a malvernerrr!! il keep my out


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

will a blower completely dry a car then without haveing to use a towel at all


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> will a blower completely dry a car then without haveing to use a towel at all


It will but it will leave streak marks as the water dries. They are useful for getting rid of the water that gets trapped around trim, lights and rubbers etc.

Dry the car first with a drying towel and then blast the remains away with a blower:thumb:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes .


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

williamsclio1 said:


> The top picture is with the blower attachment and the lower picture with the collector and sucker attchment so seprate parts :thumb:
> 
> Used it agin this afternoon works so well, strongly recommend to all


I have one similar, same manufacturer, and you need to be a little careful with above statement unless its different to mine.

Although as you say the sucker and blower attachments are separate the motor and more importantly the impellor are common. There is real potential to have grit / leaves etc stuck on the impellor from sucking which would then be blasted onto the car during drying.


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

> I have one similar, same manufacturer, and you need to be a little careful with above statement unless its different to mine.
> 
> Although as you say the sucker and blower attachments are separate the motor and more importantly the impellor are common. There is real potential to have grit / leaves etc stuck on the impellor from sucking which would then be blasted onto the car during drying.


Had actually though of that and bought it specificaly for the car so wont be using to suck :thumb:

With this model before you put the blower attachement on the impellor is freely acessable so i give it a quick wipe before using and then turn it on away from the paint for a few seconds before attacking the water.

Thank you for pointing out as wouldnt want to be using it as a sand blaster 

Will probably use it to blow the leaves from the back garden round the side of the house on to the drive and on to the road :thumb: (with the car in the garage of course.



> It will but it will leave streak marks as the water dries. They are useful for getting rid of the water that gets trapped around trim, lights and rubbers etc.
> 
> Dry the car first with a drying towel and then blast the remains away with a blower


Planet man i'm going to have to disagree with the above statement as it literally pushes all the water off leaving no streaks at all, perhaps as its so powerful o and possible due to the fact that i have soooooooooo much wax on my paint work. However once i have dried using the blower i use quick detailier just to top up that shine 

will upload a video of it in action over the weekend, will try to make it look clearer than this vid on youtube


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just found this little beauty, however not sure if it would be powerful enough ho hum happy with the twister as works better than i thought it would


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

might get one, looks alot quicker at drying too!


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

After reading this topic, I bought an Atika 2500Watt Leafblower.
270km/t wind speed.

I am very disapointed with my "investment".
Takes for ages to move the water, and lots of water left behind.

Back to the good old drying towels for me, cause leafblower is just to much hasle, to long time, with to poor result, in my case.


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

very surprised at that as the product i've bought is amazing works so well, can only asume its not very efficent and or the adaptor on the end isnt suitable.

Will upload video of mine in action then you can see the Flymo is perfect.

Perhaps you should return the Atika 2500 and replace for the Flymo model.

David


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just looked at a photo of the model you've bought and i can see why it wouldnt work, nozzel to far away from propelor and nozzel to big compare to the flymo










Dont give up just yet try more suitable model. Trust!


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

lol, ive seen people using these on cars before


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

williamsclio1 said:


> Just looked at a photo of the model you've bought and i can see why it wouldnt work, nozzel to far away from propelor and nozzel to big compare to the flymo


That is not correct.
The wide nozzle on Atika is the suction.
The thin nozzle under is the blowing section.
It can be divided half way from the propelor.

So the Atika is approx the same lengt and thickness as the Flymo.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No problem with disagreeing with me WC1 

I just know in our water area we get streaks when you try and dry the car with a blower on it's own! It is not so much of a problem when it is colder as the sun does not dry it out as fast! But you are welcome to give a demonstration at my place anyday and I am quite prepared to eat my words:thumb:

I should also say that the way I overcome the streaks when using my blower is soaking up the water with a MF as it comes out of the gaps


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> No problem with disagreeing with me WC1
> 
> I just know in our water area we get streaks when you try and dry the car with a blower on it's own! It is not so much of a problem when it is colder as the sun does not dry it out as fast! But you are welcome to give a demonstration at my place anyday and I am quite prepared to eat my words:thumb:
> 
> I should also say that the way I overcome the streaks when using my blower is soaking up the water with a MF as it comes out of the gaps


I don't know where the OP lives but this is a very hard water area. We had major problems with limescale in the kitchen and bathrooms and ended up installing a water softener. I only use softened water when cleaning cars.

Steve O.


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very surprised at that :-/ perhaps it's down to the water like you said and or the amount of wax on my car 

unfortuntley I had an unexpected seizure last Saturday night and ended up in A&E and whilst there I had another  worst experianceofmy life wouldnt wish it on anyone. Therefore currently bed ridden for a fewdays so no car cleaning allowed. But once I'm up out of bed again as promised I will record a video 

just praying now that the DVLA doesn't ban me from driving for a year  awaiting a CTG scan to hopefully find out what caused it. Thank god I haven't had another since, but getting a but fed up of lying in bed and it's only been 4 days.

There's a car waiting to be cleaned lol 

David


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought this one, excellent powerful tool, and only cost me £10 using my nectar points. Normally £19.99.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7304118/Trail/searchtext>BLOWER.htm


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

williamsclio1 said:


> Very surprised at that :-/ perhaps it's down to the water like you said and or the amount of wax on my car
> 
> unfortuntley I had an unexpected seizure last Saturday night and ended up in A&E and whilst there I had another  worst experianceofmy life wouldnt wish it on anyone. Therefore currently bed ridden for a fewdays so no car cleaning allowed. But once I'm up out of bed again as promised I will record a video
> 
> ...


Holy Moly David.

My thoughts are with you mate.

You make sure you get well soon and don't worry about your car:doublesho

More dirt to clean off means it will be a more satisfying detail when it is finished:thumb:

Get well soon mate - and keep us posted


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Alzay said:


> I bought this one, excellent powerful tool, and only cost me £10 using my nectar points. Normally £19.99.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7304118/Trail/searchtext>BLOWER.htm


This was in a Argos mailout that came through the door, was meaning to post this up as it seemed like a good price but the wife threw it out

Thanks for posting mate:thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Planet man thanks for the comment. That will make a change cleaning the car when its actually dirty lol

Now that looks more like it

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7304118/Trail/searchtext>BLOWER.htm

David


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

also got the one from argos..its pretty good.whole car bone dry in 5mins flat,,lol


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

williamsclio1 said:


> Planet man thanks for the comment. That will make a change cleaning the car when its actually dirty lol
> 
> Now that looks more like it
> 
> ...


No worries David:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Alzay said:


> I bought this one, excellent powerful tool, and only cost me £10 using my nectar points. Normally £19.99.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7304118/Trail/searchtext>BLOWER.htm


These are still available today. Picked mine up this morning:thumb:

Should be £29.99 but they are on offer at £19.99. Or £10.00 if you have the same nectar points as Alzay

They are great, really powerfull and not as long as the picture indicates:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

i was thinking of modding the nozzle to make it a little shorter.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you got one?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

i have mate yes,if your asking me..lol


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Bump this with this:

http://www.garden4less.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=RBV-2200

Just took delivery of it, bit on the large side, but looked about on the interweb and that's a good price, so couldn't refuse. It helps that you can split the nozle, which makes it not so bad. With it giving 180mph wind I can't see water hanging around for very long.

Oh it also makes one hell of a racket :devil:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

noticed on mine after using it a few times it says 107db, wouldn't be allowed to put wheels on it and use it around tracks lol

makes an Evo on the limiter sound wet lol (ok perhaps not but it's dam loud)

David


----------

